# מגיע לך



## cfu507

הי, להלן כמה שימושים לצירוף "מגיע לך". כיצד היתם מתרגמים את כל אחד מהמשפטים הבאים?

1. קניתם מוצר ושילמתם יותר מהסכום הדרוש. הקופאי אומר: "מגיע לך שני שקלים עודף"
2. אמרו לכם לא לטפס על החומה הגבוהה, עשיתם זאת ונפצעתם. האדם שהזהיר אותכם אומר" "מגיע לך, אמרתי לך לא לעזות את זה".
​


----------



## Nunty

1. Normally it wouldn't be said like that, but it were, I think she would say something very casual like "You get two shekels back" or "I owe you two shekels change" or even "you have two shekels coming to you". More "formally" (but not very): "Your change is two shekels".
2. You got what you deserved.

יש עוד אפשרות. לפני שבוע קניתי מדפים ב"קנה ובנה" ואחרי שהיא עשתה את החשבון הקופאית אמרה לי" מגיע לך הנחה על המוצר הזה או הזה או הזה".​In that case, the English would be:

3. You are entitled to a discount on this or this or this.


----------



## elroy

Further possibilities for 2:

_*That's what you get* for not listening to me._
_*Serves you right* for not listening to me._

(I should add that these statements would sound awfully cruel in the case of an injury!)


----------



## Nunty

elroy said:


> Further possibilities for 2:
> 
> _*That's what you get* for not listening to me._
> _*Serves you right* for not listening to me._
> 
> (I should add that these statements would sound awfully cruel in the case of an injury!)


As would mine... and the Hebrew original.

But they could also be said in certain cases in a teasing way, I think.

Elroy, what about number 1? I don't think any of my suggestions are very accurate.


----------



## elroy

Nun-Translator said:


> Elroy, what about number 1?


 In my experience, the most common expression is "X is your change."  That's what many cashiers in the US say as they hand you your change.


----------



## Nunty

Thanks Elroy. It's been too long since I've been there; I'll take your word for it, since you are my new SME for all things American.


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> 2. אמרו לכם לא לטפס על החומה הגבוהה, עשיתם זאת ונפצעתם. האדם שהזהיר אותכם אומר" "מגיע לך, אמרתי לך לא לעשות את זה".​


Quisiera saber cómo se dice מגיע לך (en este contexto) en español. ¿Sería _has recibido tu merecido_ o algo parecido?


(cfu507, סליחה על ניצול השירשור)


----------



## yoyo53

Re: מגיע לך
2. אמרו לכם לא לטפס על החומה הגבוהה, עשיתם זאת ונפצעתם. האדם שהזהיר אותכם אומר" "מגיע לך, אמרתי לך לא לעשות את זה".
In this case, we would say:  *It serves you right*


----------



## yoyo53

oops!
sorry Elroy, just saw #3


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> Quisiera saber cómo se dice מגיע לך (en este contexto) en español. ¿Sería _has recibido tu merecido_ o algo parecido?


 Yo diría "te lo mereces".


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> Yo diría "te lo mereces".


Gracias, elroy


----------

